# TRT with monthly labs



## William8629 (Nov 3, 2021)

Hey guys. I’m on TRT test C at 200mg/week putting my total testosterone around 900 ng/dl. My TRT clinic does monthly labs. Is there any AAS (such as dbol, anavar, tren, etc…) that wouldn’t increase my total testosterone on labs? I know that HCG and I think nandrolone could increase my total testosterone level but not sure of others. Any thoughts?


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 3, 2021)

William8629 said:


> Hey guys. I’m on TRT test C at 200mg/week putting my total testosterone around 900 ng/dl. My TRT clinic does monthly labs. Is there any AAS (such as dbol, anavar, tren, etc…) that wouldn’t increase my total testosterone on labs? I know that HCG and I think nandrolone could increase my total testosterone level but not sure of others. Any thoughts?


Nandrolone can show up as test on shitty ECLIA tests, but if they use HPLC it shouldn’t.

Steer clear of mast, winny and primo because those will jack up your free test.  Pretty much any oral other than winny should be OK, but keep in mind that if your lipids, hematocrit etc. come back all fucked they’re going to assume that it’s the TRT doing it and lower your dose.

The best, most permanent solution would be to get them to back off on the testing frequency. Once a month is crazy town.


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 3, 2021)

Sounds like you just started if they are doing monthly labs...I wouldn’t do anything you’ll get caught and lose your script seen it happen to lots of guys who thought they were smarter than the doc...my best advice is learn your protocol in and out then ditch the clinic and go the self prescribed route then You can do whatever you want and still get bloods done


----------



## CJ (Nov 3, 2021)

If you just started TRT, don't be in a rush.


----------



## William8629 (Nov 3, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Nandrolone can show up as test on shitty ECLIA tests, but if they use HPLC it shouldn’t.
> 
> Steer clear of mast, winny and primo because those will jack up your free test.  Pretty much any oral other than winny should be OK, but keep in mind that if your lipids, hematocrit etc. come back all fucked they’re going to assume that it’s the TRT doing it and lower your dose.
> 
> The best, most permanent solution would be to get them to back off on the testing


----------



## William8629 (Nov 3, 2021)

I appreciate your replies. I’ve been on TRT for quite some time with these guys and I am stable with the protocol but they just always do monthly draws. They also don’t run free testosterone (usually) so I’m not too concerned with any other labs besides the total test. I’ll try some dbol and see how it goes. This will be my first ever AAS as well.


----------

